# Air Conditioner tension pulley is offset - is this normal???



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

Ok, so I finally got all the belts off of my 86 stanza wagon tonight. I did have to pound on the pulley that tightens the air conditioner belt to get it to go upward so I could remove the belt. When I got done and was removing the 3rd belt in (alternator) I noticed that the pulley that controls the tension on the air conditioner belt is not in alignment with the air conditioner or pulley from the engine. It is actually half the belt width off so the inside edge of this pulley is aligned with the channel of the air conditioner / engine pulley.

I don't think my pounding on it did this, but I can't say for sure. It is not off axis or anything, it still looks to be on the same plane as the other two, it is just about 1/4" too far to the passenger side.

Any ideas?










Thanks,

Alan


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

Ok, I took off the idler wheel and tapped it back together with a hammer. I guess the pounding I did on it yesterday let it come a bit apart. If I knew loosening the bolt would be so easy I would have done it instead of the pounding. The question now is, will it work fine like this? It looks like the piece of metal just press fits inside the wheel...

Thanks,

Alan


----------

